# Tivo Edge Video Sync issue



## bofus (Oct 21, 2010)

So, I gave my mom my Tivo Bolt when her Series 3 wouldn't power up. Works fine. I got the Edge model for myself.

Issue:

I have sporadic video sync issues. When watching a recorded program and use the 30-second skip (the fast skip...not the playing 30 seconds fast), the audio takes about a second or two to resume. I've seen others post that...so that's fine. Dumb...but fine.

However, about every 45 minutes or so, the audio does NOT come back and the screen goes black. After about 5 seconds, my projector will go to old-skool white-noise (or snow). The fix is to power off the receiver (hdmi switching done through that unit) and power it back on. Then video and audio are back. For a football game that I'm watching, I often have to do this 2-3 times to get through the game. High end Anthem Receiver and 4k Sony projector. 

Same components that was running a Romio for years and then the Bolt, never had an issue. Same HDMI cables and same input. I have tried turning off HDR, set it to a standard 4k 60 hz instead of auto, and it still happens. Not sure what else it can be.

Defective unit? It SEEMS like a HDCP handshake issue that is occurring during the 30-second skip. It will sometimes happen with the "reply" or 8-second back button too. Maybe the Edge sends NO video input and the receiver thinks I'm "hacking" and cuts off the video? Edge should continue to send a HDCP signal during the 30-second skip, but I suspect it isn't. Alas, I lack high-end a/v troubleshooting equipment to tell me if this is in fact what is happening. Seems like a Tivo fault and not the receiver or projector.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

bofus said:


> Same components that was running a Romio for years and then the Bolt, never had an issue. *Same HDMI cables and same input.* I have tried turning off HDR, set it to a standard 4k 60 hz instead of auto, and it still happens. Not sure what else it can be.


Not saying this is your issue, but unlike the Roamio and Bolt, the Edge really wants a "high-speed" HDMI cable. Preferably one that is HDMI certified.

Can you replace your HDMI cable with the one that came in the Edge box? Or is that one too short for your setup? Worth a try.


----------



## bofus (Oct 21, 2010)

I have pretty nice cables, but I can certainly try to swap it.  My Bolt was a 4k unit, so it should have the same requirement for video and audio. There is decidedly a loss of sync that occurs during a 30-second skip and sometimes it can't recover. You can certainly tell because the audio takes a second or two after a skip even though video is back. I can check with Anthem and see if they have had any experiences.


----------

